# Where are they this time of year



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, I have been 6 different times in the last month and have seen exactly one founder about 7" long and lots of sting rays. Been to Santa Rosa Sound, Ft. Pickens, Escambia bay, Grassy Point (too muddy that night) and haven's seen shit. I don't want any secret spots. I just want some guidance on what kind of water they are in this time of year. I know they will migrate out once it starts cooling down but until then what kind of water are you guys finding them in? No boat, I'm wading. Been thinking about making the drive over to Perdido or Johnson's Beach but that;s a long drive from Pace. Thanks.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Shoot me a Facebook message K... I'm not going to put out that type of information for all these Googans to see.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

10-4


----------



## flatzfan (May 9, 2014)

Damn that sucks! That's what this forum is all about, for everyone to communicate and help each other become or have better luck out there doing what we love to do.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

flatzfan said:


> Damn that sucks! That's what this forum is all about, for everyone to communicate and help each other become or have better luck out there doing what we love to do.


No.... lol. It's not. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

flatzfan said:


> Damn that sucks! That's what this forum is all about, for everyone to communicate and help each other become or have better luck out there doing what we love to do.


Coming from someone with 2 post and has never helped anyone on the forum with those post.....


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Try up in the bayous right now.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

They are avoiding the red tide right now or laying on the bottom gasping for water.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Try floridatown, plenty of shallow water there. Wade toward hwy90 to where that creek mouth is, should be some there. You can try the area off scenic hwy., park at the old chimney at scenic and langley ave., and walk down to the water. just keep an open eye out for them limp wristed people. If there's alot of cars parked there at the chimney, I'd go fish somewhere else. 

Also if you park at the foot of bob sikes bridge (before going onto pensacola beach, wade that same side going away from the bridge (north side going west). g/l


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

For whatever reason, I never see flounder when I see stingrays. Could just be my luck, but that's usually one of my key observations to move on. I've heard stingrays will agitate flounder and make them run off, not sure how true that is.


----------

